
One in Three Tech Workers Is Underpaid - arcanus
http://www.wsj.com/articles/one-in-three-tech-workers-is-underpaid-1484060402
======
sravan_ess
Yes, this is a huge issue. I'm from India, specifically from one of the places
ranked top in 'Cities with least cost of living'. Some of my friends with two
year experience are paid less than 200$. Yes, the cost of living is low, but
still the amount they receive is peanuts. And they work usually 12 hrs a day.
It's really bad!!!

